

Why you should disagree in an interview - kablamo
http://blog.kablamo.org/2014/03/16/disagree-interview/

======
asdafa
One of Amazon's leadership principles says:

    
    
      Have Backbone; Disagree and Commit
    
      Leaders are obligated to respectfully challenge decisions when they disagree,
      even when doing so is uncomfortable or exhausting.
      Leaders have conviction and are tenacious. 
      They do not compromise for the sake of social cohesion. 
      Once a decision is determined, they commit wholly.
    

Yes I admit it does look as the usual corporate mumbo jumbo, but Amazon really
believes in it. While working there I managed to successfully steer projects
course by challenging the decisions and the various assumptions those
decisions were based on, just by presenting data.

When I'm interviewing I appreciate when the candidate challenges something
I've said and provides information on why she/he doesn't agree with me. It
really helps the candidate to showcase her/his knowledge and it helps me in
probing his thought process, which is ultimately what I'm really interested
in.

~~~
kablamo
Thanks! I have never heard of these. Here is the complete list of Amazon's
leadership principles: [http://www.amazon.com/Values-Careers-
Homepage/b?ie=UTF8&node...](http://www.amazon.com/Values-Careers-
Homepage/b?ie=UTF8&node=239365011)

If you are interested in more of this type of writing you might try Dalio's
Principles: [http://blog.kablamo.org/2013/12/15/dalios-
principles/](http://blog.kablamo.org/2013/12/15/dalios-principles/)

